# cuyahoga river fishing



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

Does any one fish the cuyahoga river.I was wonder what people fish for and what they use and what time of year they fish it.I fished it one time last year and we were killing the bass on buzzbaits.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

that is mainly where I fish. I will fish it from Kent all the way down to Cuyahoga Valley. I usually fish for whatever bites, but normally smallies and Pike are the main catches. I usually fish with tubes, small swimbaits, spinners, and jigs


----------



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

when do you do your best fishing. like what time of year


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

smallie slammer said:


> when do you do your best fishing. like what time of year



I normally fish Late March until September/October. I teach so I get out when I can.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

i live over by canal rd. so i smallie fish that whole stretch all the way to harvard rd. I do really good with buck tail jigs(black and brown colors) and gold bead head woolybuggers just using 4lb test w/no bobber. i put on a small shot and drag them on the bottom as if they were crayfish.
I also use white crappie jigs, i find the deep pools that are on a turn or bend, and throw the jig in the currant and let it go under the roots of the banks and pick out alot of nice crappie to.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

went out for the first time last summer strictly for smallies in the river did pretty good small bass in numbers never beign skunked in quite a few trips to cascade valleye... Using rebel craws and small jerk baits... some plastic crawdads also produce...


----------



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

how is the river? i'd imagine it to be just ragin right now


----------



## jzevenbergen (Mar 6, 2007)

I live in Munroe Falls and my brother and i fish it hard but when they lowered the damn the pike fishing has been horrible we have yet to find a hole with pike bigger than 18-20 inches


----------



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

I live right in the flats in Cleveland, right on the river banks and I have always wondered if it would be any good for fishing. I have never seen anyone fish it down there, and it looks like access might be a little tough since it is all developed so I have never tried it. Seems a little dirty too, not enough to catch on fire, but not clean.

Anyone ever fish down that far?


----------



## schwing343 (Apr 11, 2006)

i fish it alot during the summer, i usually fish under the falls at the edison plant, river front, and behind the water works park. Mainly use tubes and spinners for smallies. Caught a 25 lb carp last year using bread. Never caught a pike yet, hoping to get one this year.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

This link will show you what most any river in ohio is doing at any time in real time. The cuyahoga is an incredible fishery. I have caught pike up to 34", smallmouth up to 19" and steelhead up to 30" . You are not going to go out and kill them every day, but if you are patient and learn the water there are some memorable days waiting to be had. 

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/rt

P.S. Don't tell my dad you heard it from me. He thinks all those pike are there just for him!

P.S.S. I have also caught some huge walleyes at the river mouth in cleveland.


----------



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

I usually fish up by streetsboro towards rock well and catch alot of bass but i have never caught any pike.does anyone know where to catch pike on the river.


----------



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

was throwin for pike today on the cuyahoga in kent area, water seems low to me though, sayed about an hour, felt a few taps but no fishies!


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

there used to be a place called the tackleshack, right on the border of cuyahoga falls and stow. 

they ran tourneys and rented boats and motors.

I used to get bait there, and put my 14 ft alum in at a place called water works park nearby there. I'd run against the current about a mile, and float back down... casting to the bank, deadfalls, pools, and the like.


if you fish with little spinners, like blue fox and panther martins, and small bucktails, you'll get the northerns.

smallies and largemouths on blade over jig combos, like the beetle spin, and similar combos (1/32 or 1/16 jigs with twister tails under a blade work well.)


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

pike like cover anything that can be used as an ambush point... The kent area is raging when i looked a couple days ago the water at normal pool is very low... that is why it may seem shallow... I fish the kent stretch a lot during the summer and its not unusual for me to walk down the middle of river for the majority of the time. should be heating up in the next month... Cant wait till i am out of school...i agree try throwing small spinner very versatile and will catch anything... Right now you would probably be better off slowly fishing jigs...White is a good color for the river...


----------



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

Shawn Philbrick said:


> there used to be a place called the tackleshack, right on the border of cuyahoga falls and stow.
> 
> they ran tourneys and rented boats and motors.
> 
> ...


last year i went and it it seemed different after they tore the dam down, maybe its just me but the spots i used to go just wouldnt hold any fish anymore


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

yeah, it's a been a few years since I was there...the store, the water works park etc may not even be there anymore...

just throwing out possible leads...



I will say this though....when I did fish there....white panther martin and mepps spinners were awesome on the pike.

You had to use a steel leader, or cut off and re tie every few fish though, the bottoms, along with the pike made for a lot of frayed lines.......


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Shawn Philbrick said:


> yeah, it's a been a few years since I was there...the store, the water works park etc may not even be there anymore...
> 
> just throwing out possible leads...
> 
> ...


Tackle Shack moved down the street and goes by falls outdoor sports. well...not actually positive it's the same place. waterworks is still there. Entrance is on munroe falls avenue. Can still rents boats anyway. Not sure if you can still access the river behind where the tackle shack used to be. The closest access to that i know is front street park and you can't get to that area from there.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Just got back from the 'hoga. First went to edison res., but it's still iced over. Then went to the front street square area, (next to the amphitheater) but they have the walkways blocked off, then went to front street park. Again no luck. Went behind the silver lake police station and alas, no luck there either. Where else is there river access. Preferably some that hold fish. Those spots are the only ones I know. well those and water works park, but water works is like 3 feets deep.


----------



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

waterworks has a nice boat ramp and dock now, me and my buddy used to go upstream and it gets deeper but everything went downstream when they let the dam down, our old spot up where the island is was like a foot deep and all soft, used to be a great smallie spot with plenty of pike on the way there, maybe go downstream next time but i think i have done better at breakneck creek for the pike


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Why does everyone over look the catfish? You all know that the biggest and best fighting fish in the river is the Catfish. Smallies by their naame are not big fish. Be prepared though, don't take your bass rod for catfish!!!!


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Any good shore access at the creek for us poor boat-less anglers?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I have about 10 or so spots that I park at stretching from Kent "little hoga" all the way to Brecksville "main hoga". I plan on hitting it soon.

I will post my findings.

flash--------------------------------out


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I went out on suday fished in kent for about 3 hours with only one bite... pulled it out of his mouth cause I thought it was a stick but when i was pulling I felt him pull back! little dissappointing but still nice to get out! river was actual pretty good.... fairly clear and not too much higher than normal maybe a foot!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I had a couple of nice hits on beetle spins but they keep coming unhooked.


----------

